# Hawaiian Fattie



## werdwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Inspired by the Hawaiian pizza my wife got the other day.

Used pineapple bits, onion, jalapeno peppers (instead of the traditional green peppers), little garlic, and combination of Monterrey jack and mozzarella cheese.

Out of the smoker:



Cut up:



Also did some Almonds, brined for a couple hours, smoke, coated with Frank's hot sauce and a little molasses, smoked a little longer:



Thanks for look'in


----------



## jak757 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great!  I like Hawaiian pizza, so this looks great to me!!


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

man I bet those almonds were great!  I bet a little cream cheese would go a long ways in that hawaiian fatty also, looks delicious!!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 10, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea. Going to try one for sure. I would definitely do the japs instead of bell peppers too. Bet they were a great contrast to the sweetness of the pineapple.

Dave


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a good thought, since we really liked the way this one turned out, maybe I'll give that a whirl next try.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great, something my BIL would love so maybe I'll surprise him with one


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes sir that a fine looking fattie there. I like the pineapple added to it I bet it is pretty sweet too.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually let the pineapple strain for a while to get the juice off.

(course then I put it and some vodka together for a "painkiller")

It had a little sweet, but with the Jalapenos it was more that sweet hot combo thing.


----------



## pike (Feb 11, 2010)

thats a nice job there, gives me a few ideas


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great, I've got to try that pineapple thing!


----------

